# Help



## Shine 2522 (9 mo ago)

I bought my husband a Great Pyrenees for his chickens to guard them his name is Shine. Well, I did it ALL wrong with training or lack of properly training and now at 11 months, he is playing with and hurting the chickens and sometimes they die due to this. He just recently killed 5 baby chicks that got out from the hen. How can I undo what I’ve created? My husband wants me to get rid of him but I won’t do it.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Livestock guardian training


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

See rule 9.



12 Keys to Raising Successful Livestock Guardian Dogs



Allow the dog to interact with the chickens ONLY with a human present. May take days or weeks. Instruction is vital.

You will be spending a LOT of time with the dog and chickens.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a great misconception throwing a dog into their role without a hand to guide them is what you're supposed to do. True, innate ability should be there, but typically a dog would have older pack members to teach it the ropes. Minus that, people should be in that role. Also recognize not every dog is going to excel, that's where a breeder's cull and good eye come into play.

Alice has good advice that his owners will be spending a lot of time with him, and the birds teaching them proper behavior and setting him up to succeed. Don't leave him unattended with the birds, immediately correct bad behavior. Tether him to you via leash when you do bird chores. Praise and discipline as needed. Tether the dog around the birds so they can get used to him and vice versa without him being a holy terror.

Teach basics like leave it, not yours, come when called. Keep him on a long line and practice.


----------



## Shine 2522 (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> See rule 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have a very close bond with Shine. He is currently in house at night and in pen outside during day. It should be other way around. I will work hard to try to correct my inconsistency in training.


----------



## Shine 2522 (9 mo ago)

altair said:


> It's a great misconception throwing a dog into their role without a hand to guide them is what you're supposed to do. True, innate ability should be there, but typically a dog would have older pack members to teach it the ropes. Minus that, people should be in that role. Also recognize not every dog is going to excel, that's where a breeder's cull and good eye come into play.
> 
> Alice has good advice that his owners will be spending a lot of time with him, and the birds teaching them proper behavior and setting him up to succeed. Don't leave him unattended with the birds, immediately correct bad behavior. Tether him to you via leash when you do bird chores. Praise and discipline as needed. Tether the dog around the birds so they can get used to him and vice versa without him being a holy terror.
> 
> Teach basics like leave it, not yours, come when called. Keep him on a long line and practice.


Thank you. I will work hard on me. He is a product of what I lacked doing with him. My basics were sit, paw. I take full responsibility.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

When the dog is loose, someone has to be with him. 

Going to take some time to retrain him. 

Nice looking dog 
Welcome to the site.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

He shouldn’t be in the house.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

He doesn't know what he is supposed to guard. He is spending more time with you so he is guarding you.


----------



## Shine 2522 (9 mo ago)

ladytoysdream said:


> When the dog is loose, someone has to be with him.
> 
> Going to take some time to retrain him.
> 
> ...


I started today. I actually fed the chickens with him on a leash. I brought him back out later and walked the rows of chicken cages with him on a leash. I know it will take time to retrain him but I’m not throwing in the towel and will do my part to make it better for everyone.


----------



## Shine 2522 (9 mo ago)

Chief50 said:


> He doesn't know what he is supposed to guard. He is spending more time with you so he is guarding you.


That makes sense. But, he was spending time outside with the chickens all day. He only really saw me when I fed and when I brought him in. The day usually is 7am thru 8pm. I know he is very bonded with me as I am with him


----------



## Shine 2522 (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> He shouldn’t be in the house.


I hear that all the time from my husband. It even has caused fights between us.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Being inside isn't inherently an issue as I'm sure in their homelands the dogs weren't pariahs inside and hardworking guardians deserve some respite. But if that's all one had to do all day, I'm sure it would cause some issues like a lot of other driven dogs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Your husband was right.

2. Leave the dog outside.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You're getting good advice here...as usual. That dog should not...not...be in your house for any length of time. (Now I do know an LGD that bonds with its owner as it, also, bonds with the livestock, will enter the house to check that owner out; yet it should not get the idea it belongs in the house.) 

I ditto your spending a lot of time with both that dog and your fowl. Just remember while you're doing it to give that LGD "time to think and figure out what you're teaching it". An LGD must...must...be permitted to figure out things for itself; and it can if you have the patience to permit it.


----------

